# Was macht AoC besser/anders als andere Spiele



## etmundi (15. Juli 2008)

Namaste
Euch ist sicherlich aufgefallen, dass auf Kritik an AoC oft
geantwortet wird:
Spiel X/Y macht es auch nicht besser/hat es am Anfang auch nicht besser gemacht.

Nun ist AoC aber erstmal
1. neu
2. ein Grund zu wechseln ist es ja grade das ein Spiel vieles besser/anders macht.

Deshalb hier mal ein Thread über die (eurer Meinung nach)  positiven Seiten von AoC.

An alle Flamer:
Akzeptiert doch einfach mal die Meinung anderer Spieler:
Ob jemand mehr auf realistische oder Comicgrafik steht, ist doch einfach
Geschmackssache.
Und wie der Volksmund schon sagt:
Über Geschmack lässt sich nicht streiten.

Danke


----------



## Helix (15. Juli 2008)

Also ich finde es einfach mal was anderes.
Eine andere Zeit, anderer Schwerpunkt. Vor allem wird nicht alles so dargestelt wie es halt dazumals war... Brutal und Blutig.
natürlich brauch ich nicht umbedient lLiterweise Blut um Spass am Spiel zuhaben.
Aber wenn man mit einem SChwert denn andern attackiert gehört halt nach meiner Meinung bisschen Blut dazu... Man will in ja schlisslich am Boden liegen sehen odr ?!

Natürlich ist AoC noch neu und kann sich mit MMO's wie z.b. WoW momentan noch nicht messen. Da es noch am Anfang seiner Geschichte steht.
Aber ich bin guter Dinge das auch aus AoC ein gutes MMO wird. Sicherlich kein WoW Killer, aber mal ehrlich, ich habe lieber eine Community die bisschen kleiner ist und die Qualität stimmt.
Anstaht ein ewiges rumgeheule was diese Klasse generft wird und die gebufft wird...
Ich sage immer Leute neben WoW, AoC und so weiter ... gibts noch ein Reallife ... und da macht mir momentan der Bezinpreis und die Erhöhen von Normalen Kaufgütern echt mehr Sorgen als ob meine Klasse generft wird xD ( Schönner Vergleich odr ? ^^ ) 

Soviel zu Meiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Helix


----------



## gw1200 (15. Juli 2008)

Ich finde bei AoC stimmt die Atmosphäre, es wirkt einfach "echter". Die Hintergrundgeschichten der Quests gefallen mir auch und die Landschaft natürlich.

Außerdem haben die Fässer keine acht Ecken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slâyêrone (15. Juli 2008)

Helix schrieb:


> Also ich finde es einfach mal was anderes.
> Eine andere Zeit, anderer Schwerpunkt. Vor allem wird nicht alles so dargestelt wie es halt dazumals war... Brutal und Blutig.
> natürlich brauch ich nicht umbedient lLiterweise Blut um Spass am Spiel zuhaben.
> Aber wenn man mit einem SChwert denn andern attackiert gehört halt nach meiner Meinung bisschen Blut dazu... Man will in ja schlisslich am Boden liegen sehen odr ?!
> ...



100% /sign

Finde Aoc ist mal was ''anderes''  und mir persöhnlich macht es ein Haufen Spaß ;-)

Mfg Slây


----------



## Deadwool (15. Juli 2008)

- es ist neu (nach 3 Jahren WoW ein nicht unwichtiges Detail für mich)
- es hat eine Wahnsinns Grafik & Atmoshäre
- ein erfrischend anderes Kampfsystem. In WoW hat mich Nahkampf immer angeödet. In AoC machts einfach nur Spass. Es ist intuitiv und brachial. Die Fatalities (MK Veteranen lieben es) lockern es zusätzlich auf.   
- der Humor ist schön derbe.
- eigene Gildenstadt aufbauen. Einfach geil. Sie steht wirklich in der Landschaft und man kann sie selber begehen und erweitern. 
- ein paar andere kleinere Details, wie zB die Kaufleute. Eine Mischung aus Bank und Auktionshaus. Man legt seine Gegenstände einfach auf die Bank und jene die man verkaufen möchte kennzeichnet man mit einem Preis. Oder dass die Resourcen die man abbauen will eine % Anzeige haben. Du läufst darauf zu und weisst grad wie viel Sandstein in dem Brocken noch drin ist zum abbauen.


----------



## Albatou (15. Juli 2008)

Ich antworte mal streng subjektiv: AoC macht mir einfach höllen Spass. 

Trotzdem bleibt WoW mein Lieblings-MMO^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jinntao (15. Juli 2008)

@ Deadwool: /signed

Dazu mag ich als Berufsheiler das Gameplay: Spieler auswählen und Heal abfeuern und das 15-mal die Minute ist auf Dauer nicht so prickelnd. 
AoC: Hots abfeuern, Schaden machen; für den Notfall nochn Instantheal wenn kein CD drauf ist.


----------



## Technocrat (15. Juli 2008)

Die Stories in den Quests sind Klasse
Die Graphik ist die Beste auf dem Markt
Und selbstverständlich die erwachsenen Dialoge im Low-Fantasy-Setting samt erwachsener Sex- und Gewaltdarstellung
keine Kiddies im Chat

Allerdings war's das auch schon, die Nachteile des ansonsten durchschnittlichen Rollenspiels kennt ihr alle aus eigener Erfahrung zur Genüge.


----------



## lemete (15. Juli 2008)

Ich find das Kampfsystem einfach super. 

In z.B WoW hat man ja immer nur einen Gegner im Ziel (AE mal ausgenommen) und kann auch nur auf dieses Schaden machen. In AoC ist dies anders. Es viel mal der Satz: "When you swing, you swing".
Soll soviel bedeutenwie, man kann jederzeit sein Schwert schwingen! Egal ob ein Gegner da ist oder nicht, wenn einer da ist trifft man ihn eben.
Und genau diese Tatsache, eröffnet sehr viele Möglichkeiten.

Man kann z.B. einen Gegner ins Ziel nehmen, sich aber um einen andern kümmern. Somit kann man auch auf mehrere Gegner Schaden machen.
Und dies macht für mich das System aus. Sich als Tenk oder DD so hinzustellen bzw. die Mobs so zu positionieren, dass sie nebeneinander stehen. Somit kann auf alle Ziele zur gleichen Zeit Schaden gemacht werden.
Man muss sich daher oft im Kampf bewegen und dynamisch bleiben und nicht stur an einer Position stehen bleiben.

Daher finde ich das Kampsystem um Welten besser wie (ich kenn leider nur dieses) das System in WoW.

Natürlich kommen hierzu noch die ganze Szenerie welche durch die Grafik natürlich wunderbar rüberkommt. Es passt einfach sehr gut ins Spiel, wenn man z.B. die Verbrecher oder Feinde vor der Stadt hängen sieht.
Das sagt gleich aus: "Hier geht es zur Sache" und das passt eben gut zu einem Barbaren Spiel. Es passt einfach.


----------



## Kickersen (15. Juli 2008)

Was AoC besser macht:

- kein PvP-Ranking System (Wer braucht schon E-Sport in einem mmorpg?)
- Wenn jemand dumm daher redet, haust du ihn einfach um (in WoW konnte man die Leute nur auf Ignore setzen), schade das man nicht das Inventar + Geld looten kann
- Keine so große Item-Lastigkeit (Das Spiel ist mal was für die Familienmenschen und Berufstätige für zwischendurch)
- Die Größe der Waffe ist realistischer gehalten (gibt einige die keine 3-Meter-2-Händer mehr sehen können, wo am Ende ein Gnom dran baumelt)
- Das Kampfsystem ist irgendwie näher am Spieler (Alter Vergleich zu WoW wo man nur Knöpfe drücken muss und einzelne Gegner bearbeitet)


----------



## Player45 (15. Juli 2008)

Ich spiele seit 2 Tagen AoC und ich bin von der epischen Atmosphäre, der Grafik und der Soundkulisse schlicht überwältigt. An die Kollisionsabfrage habe ich mich schnell gewöhnt und erkenne nun langsam diesen Vorteil des Kampfsystems gegenüber anderen MMORPG´s. Die Qualität der epischen Geschichte trifft genau meinen Geschmack und die in wohl in jedem Genrespiel vorhandenen Killquests kann man in AoC prima nebenbei erfüllen.

Positiv bin ich von der Hilfsbereitschaft im Chat überrascht, was vielleicht etwas mit dem 18+ zu tun haben könnte. Bin zwar erst Level 25 und vermisse etwas die Vertonung der Quests - aber dafür kann ich mich in dieser riesigen Welt nun voll entfalten.

Mit der Schicksalquest geht es endlich auch mal um mich als einzelnen Spieler und die ist ja sowas von gut gemacht - das Game zieht mich immer mehr in seinen Bann!

Sehr gut finde ich die Hilfen in der Minimap welche das "Googeln" bei der Erfüllung von Quests überflüssig macht. Hoffentlich bleibt AoC von den DMG und Aggro Addonsanzeigen verschont, denn somit erfordert es ein realistisches Einfühlen in den Charakter mit seinen Fähigkeiten was ich sehr begrüsse und das Spielen in einer Gruppe sehr "abwechlungsreich" macht.

Wenn es auch mühsam ist die seltenen Materialien in den Rohstoffen zu finden - auch hier kann man nebenbei prima durch die ständig angreifenden NPC leveln - es ist dadurch nicht so langweilig und zuweilen sogar eine Herausforderung.

In den Gruppen mit denen ich bisher unterwegs war hat daher auch keiner nebenbei ferngesehen oder war irgendwie abwesend - ein weiterer Pluspunkt für das Kombosystem!

Alles in allem ein sehr erfrischendes neues Game und durch die vielen bereits gefixten Fehler und die Häufigkeit der Updates sehe ich sehr gute Chancen für AoC.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall die nächsten drei Monate dabeibleiben und die weitere Implementierung des Inhaltes beobachten - unsere Gildenstadt wächst, wir haben fleissige Member und es macht mir zur Zeit einen Höllenspass durch die Gegend zu leveln.

... und der Mensch ist wirklich ein Gewohnheitstier - an den etwas "anderen" Chat habe ich mich bereits gewöhnt und rege mich gar nicht mehr auf^^

bis denne


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

Was aoc besser macht...

-Die Tatsache das man alles und jeden angreifen kann (PvP server)
-Die Schöne Grafik und Musik untermalung
-Battel keepschlachten (Persönliches empfinden)
-Keine unbedingte Equipabhängigkeit
-Man weis bei gegnerischen spielern nich auf anhieb welche klasse er spielt (kleiner zusätzlicher Nervenkitzel im pvp)


----------



## Khem (15. Juli 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> - es ist neu (nach 3 Jahren WoW ein nicht unwichtiges Detail für mich)
> - es hat eine Wahnsinns Grafik & Atmoshäre
> - ein erfrischend anderes Kampfsystem. In WoW hat mich Nahkampf immer angeödet. In AoC machts einfach nur Spass. Es ist intuitiv und brachial. Die Fatalities (MK Veteranen lieben es) lockern es zusätzlich auf.
> - der Humor ist schön derbe.
> ...



das mit dem kampfsystem kann ich nicht nachvollziehen... ich spielte einen wächter - kombos gibt es im endeffekt nur eine handvoll..
beim  wächter paar kombos für stangenwaffe paar für schild und schwert... 
für mich ist das kampfsystem zu statisch... in gewisserhinsicht steht man sich nur gegenüber und haut die kombos raus..

aber das ist natürlich geschmackssache....


----------



## Crashbandit (15. Juli 2008)

Helix schrieb:


> Also ich finde es einfach mal was anderes.
> Eine andere Zeit, anderer Schwerpunkt. Vor allem wird nicht alles so dargestelt wie es halt dazumals war... Brutal und Blutig.
> natürlich brauch ich nicht umbedient lLiterweise Blut um Spass am Spiel zuhaben.
> Aber wenn man mit einem SChwert denn andern attackiert gehört halt nach meiner Meinung bisschen Blut dazu... Man will in ja schlisslich am Boden liegen sehen odr ?!
> ...


hi helix, alte socke bin bald wieder on. geiler text^^^^^^
Crash


----------



## attake (15. Juli 2008)

Grafik & Atmoshäre find ich wirklich gut 
und auch das qestsystem (mit markierten bereichen auf der karte ) sagt mir persöhnlich seer zu , erspart man sich doch des öffteren das nerfige rummsuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (15. Juli 2008)

Syane schrieb:


> -Keine unbedingte Equipabhängigkeit



Das ist einer meiner Hauptgründe, wenn nicht die Wurzel überhaupt.
Spielen ist ein Hobby, sollte es zumindest sein. Und ich will mich nicht indirekt von meinem Hobby dazu zwingen lassen, mehr Zeit dafür aufzuwenden als ich freiwillig hergebe, nur um darin durchschnittlich oder gut abzuschneiden.

Ich will Content erleben und nicht 70% meiner Zeit mich damit beschäftigen, mich darauf vorzubereiten... leveln ja, questen, gerne, aber doch bitte kein stupides abgrasen ohne Sinn und Verstand. 

Was AoC besser macht? 
-Es ist auf seine Art komplexer, siehe Schild/Schutz im Kampf, Richtungsschlagen und Bewegung. Gut zu sein hängt tatsächlich zum Großteil vom Können des -Spielers ab, nicht davon, wieviel Zeit er mit Farmen/im Spiel verbringt.
-Es gibt clevere Drehungen an alten Techniken, z.B. Spellweaving, Sammeln, das Versteckensystem.
-In AoC herrscht tatsächlich Krieg (zumindest auf PvP Servern), nicht wie bei manch anderen Spielen, wo sich die Hitze der Schlacht eher anfühlt wie lauwarmer Urin.
-Eine unverbrauchte Welt.

Und, nicht zu vernachlässigen:
Keine Elfen, Orks, Zwerge, Baumknutscher, Halbkatzen oder humanoide Ratten...

Zugegeben, AoC erfindet das Rad nicht neu, bestimmt nicht - aber die Entwickler probieren immerhin Spikes, Ketten, stabilere oder flexiblere Speichen... ihr wisst schon... aus.
Und allein das macht Aoc anders als bereits fester etablierte Spiele.


----------



## SirYork (16. Juli 2008)

was macht AOC??
ROCKKKKKEN


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

makkaal schrieb:


> Und, nicht zu vernachlässigen:
> Keine Elfen, Orks, Zwerge, Baumknutscher, Halbkatzen oder humanoide Ratten...




Ich find das mit den Elfen nen bischen schade...sone persönliche schiene ...ABER die würden alle auch garnich in die Raue Welt von Hyboria rein passen !

Wobei sone kleine elfe schon toll währe...


----------



## Pacster (16. Juli 2008)

Kickersen schrieb:


> - Die Größe der Waffe ist realistischer gehalten (gibt einige die keine 3-Meter-2-Händer mehr sehen können, wo am Ende ein Gnom dran baumelt)



 Es gibt keine 3m großen Waffen wo ein Gnom dran baumelt. 3m sind die Waffen nur bei Tauren. Wobei natürlich auch eine 2m große Waffe den gnom ausführt...
Davon mal abgesehen bräuchte AoC 3m große waffen und Chars mit Muskeln die groß genug sind um solche Dinger einhändig kraftvoll zu schwingen...denn nur dann wären die dargestellten Fatalities wie "kopf ab" halbwegs realistisch. ;-)


----------



## Bausch_Bulli (16. Juli 2008)

Technocrat schrieb:


> keine Kiddies im Chat


naja da waer ich mir aber jetzt nicht so sicher


----------



## Maugaran (16. Juli 2008)

ES NERVT !!!

imemr diese pro aoc contra aoc Themen....

Könnt ihr das mal net sein lassen und einfach über Spielinhalte reden...


----------



## etmundi (16. Juli 2008)

Maugaran schrieb:


> ES NERVT !!!
> 
> imemr diese pro aoc contra aoc Themen....
> 
> Könnt ihr das mal net sein lassen und einfach über Spielinhalte reden...



Namaste
Der erste Flame in diesem Thread. Dazu keinerlei Aussage zum Spiel. -Glückwunsch-
Nur am Rande: dies ist kein Kritikthread, sondern ein Pro AoC, in dem es ja genau um die Spielinhalte geht.
Nehme mal zu deinen Gunsten an, du wolltest in einen anderen Thread posten.
Dein Post ergibt hier nämlich keinerlei Sinn.

Danke für deine Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Drakonis (16. Juli 2008)

> ES NERVT !!!
> 
> imemr diese pro aoc contra aoc Themen....
> 
> Könnt ihr das mal net sein lassen und einfach über Spielinhalte reden...



aber recht hat er

es wird genau darauf hinaus laufen. siehe die threats wie einfach schlecht usw.

ich schreibe deswegen auch nichts mehr zum thema, weil ich das in anderen schon so oft gemacht habe, das ich davon schon zu sehr ermüdet bin, mich dauernd in neuen threats zu wiederholen


----------



## Lizard King (16. Juli 2008)

-BLUT
-Blanke Brüste
-Blut
-Gossen Sprache
-Blut
-detaillierte Todesanimationen
-ganz viel Blut!

das mit Abstand beste Spiel, da ist alles drin was reingehört, naja so bisschen der Virtuelle Sex geht mir ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Juli 2008)

etmundi, am Anfang fand ich dich recht sympathisch, da du eine sachliche Art hast.

Aber inzwischen finde ich dich einfach nur noch nervig. Warum? Weil ich davon ausgehe, dass du dir bis heute AoC immernoch nicht gekauft hast und alles was du darüber schreibst nur Informationen dritter oder vierter sind.

Du leckst von aussem am Honigglas und willst dadurch wissen, wie der Inhalt schmeckt. Da du dir das Honigglas nicht kaufen willst, fragst du andere nach ihrer relativen Meinung, wie ihnen der Honig schmeckt. Ist das intelligent? In meinen Augen nicht. Aber jeder so wie er mag. Aber gäbe es in dem Forum ne Ignore-Funktion, wärst du JETZT drauf gelandet.


----------



## Jinntao (16. Juli 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> etmundi, am Anfang fand ich dich recht sympathisch, da du eine sachliche Art hast.
> 
> Aber inzwischen finde ich dich einfach nur noch nervig. Warum? Weil ich davon ausgehe, dass du dir bis heute AoC immernoch nicht gekauft hast und alles was du darüber schreibst nur Informationen dritter oder vierter sind.
> 
> Du leckst von aussem am Honigglas und willst dadurch wissen, wie der Inhalt schmeckt. Da du dir das Honigglas nicht kaufen willst, fragst du andere nach ihrer relativen Meinung, wie ihnen der Honig schmeckt. Ist das intelligent? In meinen Augen nicht. Aber jeder so wie er mag. Aber gäbe es in dem Forum ne Ignore-Funktion, wärst du JETZT drauf gelandet.




Dem schliesse ich mich an. Weitere Threads zum gleichen Thema mit abgewandeltem Titel bedeuten keinen weiteren Erkenntnisgewinn, das sollte sich mittlerweile hinlänglich gezeigt haben.


----------



## etmundi (16. Juli 2008)

Namaste
wie ich schon geschrieben habe:
Spätestens nächsten Monat werde ich mir das Spiel holen, Gästepass hin
oder her.
Dies sollte ein Thread werden, der die positiven Aspekte des Spiels hervorherbt -nicht mehr, nicht weniger.
Und wer leckt nicht gerne am Honigtopf, vor allem wenn er noch nicht weis, wie diese Honigsorte schmeckt.
Das euch meine sachliche Art gefällt, freut mich natürlich. Danke fürs Kompliment, was ich euch gerne zurückgebe.


----------



## corpescrust (16. Juli 2008)

Einfach gute Atmosphäre 

Ein Wolf sieht aus wie ein richtigerWolf und nicht so als ob er aus einem Rotkäppchenbuch kommt !!
Das Szenario ist einfach Klasse.

Die Klassen sind einfach gut gemacht auch das Skillsystem ist gut gelöst.
Hab noch kein Heiler sagen hören kann nur heilen sonst nix auch Tanks gibt es genug weil die Tankklassen gut Designeid wurden.


----------



## spectrumizer (16. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> wie ich schon geschrieben habe:
> Spätestens nächsten Monat werde ich mir das Spiel holen, Gästepass hin
> oder her.
> Dies sollte ein Thread werden, der die positiven Aspekte des Spiels hervorherbt -nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


Ja, nur wie schon bereits erwähnt wurde nerven die ganzen zillionen AoC-Meinungsthreads. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## La Saint (16. Juli 2008)

Gern will ich mich dem Lob anschließen.

Dieses ewige Genörgel ist einfach grauenhaft. Man muß auch mal die guten Seiten sehen.

Ich finde zum Beispiel, das die Farben seit dem Patch vom 23.06.08 wesentlich intensiver geworden sind. Neulich auf der Brücke zum Reichenviertel in Tarantia. Welch ein perfekter Sonnenuntergang. Goldene Strahlen umspiegeln die Zinnen der Stadt, während die Sonne allmählich blutrot im Meer versinkt. Unten im Hafen kämpfen die ersten Laternen gegen die hereinbrechende Dämmerung an und spiegeln sich im ölig glänzenden Wasser des Hafenbeckens.

Und jedes mal dieser neue Ton, wenn ich über die Brücke gehe. Grandios. Ein tiefer Gongschlag, der die Seele mitschwingen läßt, der Ehrfurcht gebietet, aber trotzdem Geborgenheit ahnen läßt.

Danke, Funcom!

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Yaglan (16. Juli 2008)

Was an AoC gut ist?
Es ist keine geklonte Tolking welt.
Denn alle Welten wo Orks und Elfen Trolle (Als Monster) vorkommen ist von Tolking geschichten wie Herr der Ringe abgekupfert wurden.

Es spielt eher in einer Mythtischen Welt als reines Fantasy wie WoW.
Du hast fast die Totale kontrolle über deinen Character. 
PvP macht so richtig spaß wenn man seinen Character beherschst kann man sogar jemanden besiegen der 10 lvl über dir ist. Und es hat nichts damit zu tuen weil die Klasse jetzt Imba ist.
Du das spiel dreht sich keines wegs um Items. 

Du wirst zu 1000% wahrscheinlichkeit keine Aliens erleben.

Du hast nicht das gefühl das ein gegner zu Mächtig ist. Wie in WoW man bedenke die an die ganzen Flame Posts mit Arthas Illidan und co die man besiegen kann.

Du hast an allen Ecken Feinde die eine geschichte haben. 

Duch die Schicksals quests hast du eine bestimmte beziehung auch zu deinen Character.

Wenn König Conan dir eine Aufgabe erteilt kriege ich zb eher immer eine Gänsehaut.
Genaile Quests wie zb das du mit mehreren Passanten redest was die zu jemanden gesagt haben später gehst du dann Selber zu den hin und die Beleidigungs schlacht kann beginnen.

Eine Reife Com zum größten teil auf den Server Asgard.
Regelmäßige RP Events in Tavernen. 
Wenn du dich besaufen kannst hat man Extra emotes wie eine Schlägerei anzettelt oder einfach mall rum zu pissen (Boa habe ich da gelacht wo ich die Emutes einfach mal durchgegangen bin ohne die zu lesen)
Überhaupt erstklassige Emotes. Wenn du jemanden umarmen willst stellste dich an denen rann und er wird auch umarmt.

Für mich eine Perfect Welt eben.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (16. Juli 2008)

Ich mag Nippel


----------



## mmm79 (16. Juli 2008)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> Ich mag Nippel



tjo, wer den nicht ^^


----------



## Jinntao (16. Juli 2008)

Ein sehr schönes und objektives Video-Review dass die Andersartigkeit/Features demonstriert, gibts hier.


----------



## Borak Server Titus (18. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin nun ohne mir auf die Schulter zuklopfen ein Onlinezocker Veteran ...


Meridian 114 ( 4 Jahre ) 
Everquest Nags Zauberhand ( war mal Enchanter Weltrangliste 123 ) gespielt von Anfang an bis jetzt....
WoW seit Beta Ork Schurke Highend Endcounter von bis......
AoC Waldläufer 

meiner Meinung nach sind die Spiele von der Grafik alle Zeitgerecht... und wenn ich alles mal so anschaue haben alle Games mit wenig Instancen angefangen und Bugs   ( ALLE )

Ich bin sehr zufrieden bis auf das ich keine Tasten belegen kann und Targets von weiten noch nicht ins Target nehmen kann.
Aber man sieht auch das FUNCOM sich bemueht, siehe AH ..alle Items sind farbig unterlegt  ( blau / Epic use)
Meiner Meinung nach gibt es zu FIX zuviele EPICS .. die zuschnell an wert verlieren ...( nichts besonderes mehr und das nach soooo kurzer Zeit )

Ansonste Zonen, Instancen und Mobs werden bestimmt wie bei den anderen Games folgen...

Eine Sache habe ich noch .... schade das man eine UK Version haben muss um in den vollen Spiel GENUSS zukommen ..... denke das Spiel ist ab 18 und Ich habe genauso viel gezzahlt wie die Inselaffen und andere entscheiden nee du siehst nicht alles .... warum dann ab 18 ? bin 34 denke das kann ich selber entscheiden und einen Hacken setzen ..... ( NERVT WIRKLICH )

LG

Borak


----------



## hanswurst007 (18. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Was macht AoC besser/anders als andere Spiele



Das Marketing - sonst ist mir nichts aufgefallen


----------



## Taggad (18. Juli 2008)

Borak schrieb:


> Ansonste Zonen, Instancen und Mobs werden bestimmt wie bei den anderen Games folgen...
> 
> Eine Sache habe ich noch .... schade das man eine UK Version haben muss um in den vollen Spiel GENUSS zukommen ..... denke das Spiel ist ab 18 und Ich habe genauso viel gezzahlt wie die Inselaffen und andere entscheiden nee du siehst nicht alles .... warum dann ab 18 ? bin 34 denke das kann ich selber entscheiden und einen Hacken setzen ..... ( NERVT WIRKLICH )



Denke gleich wie du, und bin sogar älter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn das Spiel uncut auf den Markt käme, würde die deutsche USK zuschlagen, indizieren und einen öffentlichen Verkauf/Werbung somit unmöglich machen. Das Spiel müßte unter der Ladentheke verkauft werden, was einem wirtschaftlichen Desaster für die jeweilige Firma gleichkäme. 

Von Highlevel-Content kann man bei AoC noch nicht sprechen, aber bis Level 65 ists zimlich gut mit Quests bestückt und imho auch sehr spielenswert.
Wenn man sich an das erwachsene Setting gewöhnt hat, mit der düsteren Atmosphäre, so kommen einem die anderen Mmorgs irgendwie wie Kindergarten vor. Ich spiele seit UltimaOnline Mmorgs und werde sicher noch einige Zeit mit meiner Gilde in AoC verbringen. Es ist nur ein Spiel, das vergessen viele, und stecken da Erwartungen rein, die niemals von keinem Game momentan erfüllt werden können.


----------



## Borak Server Titus (18. Juli 2008)

Finde es halt nur Affig , ich mache eine Kombo, herraus kommt ein lecker Headshoot und das BLUT klatscht gegen meinen Screen ( das ist OK / komisch ist aber so) .... warum nicht auch zeigen wie einem der  Kopf wech kullert oder wie man einen das Herz raus rupft ( ok schon bischen derber ) ^^... finde halt Nachrichten schauen oder die alte Burlington Werbung war/ist schlimmer!
Denke die Leute machen da den ersten Fehler, ist wie beim Kiffen Verbote machen alles noch viel _SPANNENDER_ .... ( Kiffe nicht )..... nicht mehr ^^


----------



## Jinntao (18. Juli 2008)

Das die Indizierung an solchen Sachen festgemacht wird, finde ich auch lächerlich. Die Fatalities sind auch so schon brutal und würden einen Minderjährigen nach Jugendschutzgesetz nicht weniger verstören, als wenn dann noch der Kopf wegfliegt. Was wenigstens noch Sinn machen würde. Zudem dass Paradoxe ja ist, dass Funcom dennoch mit "Heads will roll.." werben darf. Nur wenn das dann echt im Spiel zu sehen wäre, dürfen sie nicht damit werben...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber immer noch besser als die amerikanische Version, in der die Nippel gecuttet sind..


----------



## DalaiLamer (18. Juli 2008)

Bausch_Bulli schrieb:


> naja da waer ich mir aber jetzt nicht so sicher




naja das niveau des chats ist gerade auf pvp servern so im keller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also eigentlich noch schlimmer als bei wow servern, da nun keiner mehr so tun muss als ob er besonders vernünftig und  erwachsen wäre


----------



## yilmo (18. Juli 2008)

@TE ,warst du es nicht der letztens irgendwelche aoc threads geflamed hat? haha


----------



## Anser (18. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste



Bitte sei doch so nett und Übersetze mir das "Namaste" vielleicht bin ich ja der einzig dumme hier den das Interessiert.
Ist es nur ein Erdachtes Wort mit dem du dich Profilieren möchtest oder hat es irgendeinen tieferen Sinn bzw. was sagt es bitte aus?

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Pagan (18. Juli 2008)

Anser schrieb:


> Bitte sei doch so nett und Übersetze mir das "Namaste" vielleicht bin ich ja der einzig dumme hier den das Interessiert.
> Ist es nur ein Erdachtes Wort mit dem du dich Profilieren möchtest oder hat es irgendeinen tieferen Sinn bzw. was sagt es bitte aus?
> 
> Danke für die Antwort.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Namaste

Das war ja einfach ...


----------



## Yaglan (18. Juli 2008)

Sag mal hat die Community heut zu tage irgendwelche Komplexe um irgendwas zu erklären? Nein sie verweisen einen direkt auf irgendwelche seiten... Sind wohl zu dämlich um sich irgendwas selber zu merken bis auf seiten. Ich fass es nicht.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Juli 2008)

hanswurst007 schrieb:


> Das Marketing - sonst ist mir nichts aufgefallen


qft


----------



## Anser (18. Juli 2008)

Alles klar indisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer soll den auf sowas kommen in einem deutschem Forum ?


Danke für die Klärung.


----------



## Salute (18. Juli 2008)

Lizard schrieb:


> -BLUT
> -Blanke Brüste
> -Blut
> -Gossen Sprache
> ...




/100%sign 


und geile Graphik 11!!drölf


----------



## jon_x (18. Juli 2008)

ich hol mir gerne einen runter wenn ich eine leiche verstümmelt habe und das blut vontänenartig aus den toten köpern schießt !


----------



## Pagan (18. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Sag mal hat die Community heut zu tage irgendwelche Komplexe um irgendwas zu erklären? Nein sie verweisen einen direkt auf irgendwelche seiten... Sind wohl zu dämlich um sich irgendwas selber zu merken bis auf seiten. Ich fass es nicht.



Und du bist scheinbar zu dämlich zu begreifen, dass ich innerhalb dieses Themas auf einen Offtopic-Frage von Anser an Etmundi mittels eines Links geantwortet hatte, um die eigentliche Diskussion (s. Threadthema) nicht noch mehr zerfasern. Spinner gibt's ...


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Juli 2008)

Yaglan schrieb:


> Sag mal hat die Community heut zu tage irgendwelche Komplexe um irgendwas zu erklären? Nein sie verweisen einen direkt auf irgendwelche seiten... Sind wohl zu dämlich um sich irgendwas selber zu merken bis auf seiten. Ich fass es nicht.


Du kannst ja auch gern das Rad neu erfinden, wenn du 'n Vehikel brauchst. Oder du greifst auf bestehende Lösungen zurück ...


----------



## Borak Server Titus (21. Juli 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> ich hol mir gerne einen runter wenn ich eine leiche verstümmelt habe und das blut vontänenartig aus den toten köpern schießt !



der Serienmöder von morgen ..^^  *Lach* nein das haben sie schon recht nett gemacht.... aber deswegen Körperliche Ertüchtigung...^^


----------



## Mc-Chaos (21. Juli 2008)

Folgende Punkte haben mich zum Weiterspielen überredet:

- realistische Grafik (keine Comic-ähnlichen Figuren)
- das Kampf-System jeder gegen jeden (auch wenn sich mancher 80er ein bißchen zurück halten könnte, immer auf die kleinen zu haun)
- Die Quests
- Die Hintergrundgeschichte und Spieltiefe ist beeindruckend
- Die Schicksalsquest (für jeden Charakter individuell
- Die Schlachten und Gildenstädte
- Die Hintergundmusik ist super und läuft bei mir auch nach 2 Monaten noch (Bei anderen Games hab ich die schon nach ein paar Tagen abgeschaltet
- die Hoffnung an Funcom, dass sie das Spiel weiterentwickeln und einige nicht so gute Sachen ändern/abstellen


----------



## Maugaran (21. Juli 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Namaste
> Euch ist sicherlich aufgefallen, dass auf Kritik an AoC oft
> geantwortet wird:
> Spiel X/Y macht es auch nicht besser/hat es am Anfang auch nicht besser gemacht.
> ...




Da ich an Mmorpgs nur WOW intensiv gespielt habe kann ich es nur mit dem einen Spiel vergleichen.

Sachen die mir an AOC besser gefallen als in WOW:

Grafik/Umgebung: Ich war nie Jemand der Spiele wegen der Grafik gekauft hat... doch seit AOC bin ich vollkommen begeistert von diesem Zucker fürs Auge.
Die Welt ist der Hammer! Wow war auch net schlecht abert AOC übertrifft es, enn auch nur knapp. Die Bergpfade, Dörfer, Wälder usw kommen so gut rüber wie in keinem anderen Spiel was ich je gespielt habe.

Sound: Musik in WOW war bei mir nach der 1. Woche aus.. zu nervig zu eintönig ... bei AOC genieße ich die sehr gut gelungene Musikuntermahlung die perfekt mit dem Umfeld harmoniert. 

Quests: Der Punkt der mich mit am meisten begeistert. Bei WOW habe ich nach den ersten lvln aufgehört zu lesen ,.,. immer wieder vorgenommen und nie eingehalten.
Bei AOC macht das Questen Spaß .. die Quests sind lustig, spannend ... einfach nur unterhaltend.
Auch wenn man mal eine Quest hat ... töte 15 bären... oft ist die so gut im Questtext verpackt das es einem kaum etwas ausmacht.. wobei das töten von 15 mobs in AOC viel schneller geht und sich nicht so hinzieht.

Raidcontent: habe ich noch net getestet, sollte aber schwer werden hier WOW zu schlagen.

PVP: Ist schon geil obwohl es noch nicht mal richtig drin ist. Man kann jeden angreifen... und es macht Spaß. Open PVP ist angesagt und wird zumindest auf meinem Server betrieben .. vermehrt am Wochenende. Zu WOW brauch ich ja wohl nix sagen lieber ein noch nicht vorhandenes PVP System als ein völlig langweiliges und beschissenes PVP Gefarme nach Items.


----------



## Validus (21. Juli 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> - es ist neu (nach 3 Jahren WoW ein nicht unwichtiges Detail für mich)
> - es hat eine Wahnsinns Grafik & Atmoshäre
> - ein erfrischend anderes Kampfsystem. In WoW hat mich Nahkampf immer angeödet. In AoC machts einfach nur Spass. Es ist intuitiv und brachial. Die Fatalities (MK Veteranen lieben es) lockern es zusätzlich auf.
> - der Humor ist schön derbe.
> ...





/sign


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (21. Juli 2008)

schlechter ist auf jeden fall der service.. wenn man heute in das forum guckt kommen viele leute besonders neue die das spiel letzte woche erst gekauft haben nicht in ihren account. ich spiele seit der pre-order und komme seit freitag nicht mehr in den account. das beste ist das man im offizellem forum mit gesperrtem account nicht mehr schreiben kann und sein problem schildern kann. der account ist deaktiviert obwohl ich bankeinzug habe. jedes mal wenn ich den account reaktiviert habe sperrt er sich nach 1-2 stunden wieder. im moment kann ich allen neuen nur raten weiter wow oder so zu spielen bis der service mal vorhanden ist und viele der bugs beseitig wurden (viele sind schon weg aber noch extrem viele vorhanden) falls das verbessert wird werde ich wohl wiederkommen solang kann man es knicken


----------



## Glomandir (21. Juli 2008)

Was Gefällt : 
- Grafik ist doch sehr realistisch gehalten (wunderte mich, dass auf meinem Rechner doch komplett und ohne ruckler läuft)
- Kampfsystem ist zwar nicht wirklich so innovativ (zumindest bis lvl 24 wo ich schon gekommen bin) aber doch ne schöne Abwechslung... 
- NPCs, die Lebendige Stadt(meine Meinung), Tag/nacht wechsel etc. machen es insgesammt doch sehr stimmig

Was nicht Gefällt : 
- Blut... Ich finds ok, wennich Blut sehe, aber das an "Bildsschirm spritzen" zerstörrt doch sehr die Stimmung, zumal dies in keinster weise realismuss oder sonstwas unterstützt...

@iwer
Um jemanden zu köpfen braucht es KEINE 3m Waffe... weder die Richtschwerter im Mittelalter, noch katanas etc. sind 3 Meterlang... nicht länge und Gewicht ist dabei bestimmend, sondern die Schärfe...


----------



## Zurriburri (21. Juli 2008)

AoC bringt Howards Welt sehr gut rüber, er hätte sicherlich grosse Freude an dem Spiel. Kurz gesagt, die Atmosphäre ist wirklich stimmig.

Hyboria ist "logisch" ausbaufähig und das macht AoC auch besser als andere MMOs. Wir spielen erst in Bruchteilen weniger Regionen, jedes neue Gebiet entspricht quasi 'nem neuen Puzzleteil und irgendwann sieht die Spielewelt dann hoffentlich so http://www.varangianorder.com/Maps/MapofHyboria2.jpg aus.





Syane schrieb:


> Ich find das mit den Elfen nen bischen schade...sone persönliche schiene ...ABER die würden alle auch garnich in die Raue Welt von Hyboria rein passen !
> 
> Wobei sone kleine elfe schon toll währe...



Na ja, vielleicht leben ja auf Mu elfenartige Wesen..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (21. Juli 2008)

Um auch mal wieder etwas positives einzuwerfen. Ich bin gestern 40 geworden mit meinem ersten Charakter und konnte endlich das Mammuth aus der PreOrder Box verwenden. Dabei ist mir echt die Kinnlade runtergeklappt. Das ist wohl das eindruckvollste Mount das ich je in einem MMO gesehen habe. Wie der auf dieses riesen Monster aufsteigt. Und vor allem die Animation des Tiers und die Steuerung. Nur geil. Eigentlich hab ich mit RP nicht viel am Hut, aber ich könnte glaub stundenlang auf diesem Elefanten durch die Khopshef Wüste reiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Über den Nutzen als Transportmittel um schnell von A nach B zu gelangen müssen wir hier natürlich nicht reden. Dafür ist es zu langsam und zu schwerfällig. Da werde ich mir wohl oder übel das Pferd noch kaufen müssen.


----------



## Borak Server Titus (21. Juli 2008)

Zurriburri schrieb:


> AoC bringt Howards Welt sehr gut rüber, er hätte sicherlich grosse Freude an dem Spiel. Kurz gesagt, die Atmosphäre ist wirklich stimmig.
> 
> Hyboria ist "logisch" ausbaufähig und das macht AoC auch besser als andere MMOs. Wir spielen erst in Bruchteilen weniger Regionen, jedes neue Gebiet entspricht quasi 'nem neuen Puzzleteil und irgendwann sieht die Spielewelt dann hoffentlich so http://www.varangianorder.com/Maps/MapofHyboria2.jpg aus.
> 
> ...




genau das was ich schon sagte wenn die von Funcom genauso weiter Planen wie Everquest WoW usw .... wird das so kommen ..... aber dann werde ich mir ein schnelles Mount kaufen ...wird ja die Hölle ^^ beim Reisen ^^ aber der Gedanke hat was ....  die Grafik die Welt .... und dann noch Spielspass freue mich jtzt schon...


----------



## Kayzu (21. Juli 2008)

Nunja habs bis lvl 34 angetestet und mir gefällts nicht.

AOC is n nischenprodukt wie EQ2, GW usw. wird aber niemals so populär wie WoW.
Wenn man bedenkt WoW 10 Millionen Abonnenten und AOC 1 Mio. naja geht demnächst vielleicht auf 1,5 Mio aber mehr nicht.

Wenn jetzt WAR noch rauskommt werden wieder Spieler von WoW und AOC abgezogen.
Bleiben halt für WoW evtl. noch 9.5 Mio und Aoc sackt wieder auf 1 Mio.

An sich kein schlechtes Game aber nach meiner Meinung zu schnell released worden.

War ja Betatester und am Anfang sind die Gore Effekte echt geil aber nach ner Zeit ist es einfach eben nur das was das Game ausmacht und man hat sich satt gesehen.

Also für mich no need this Game.
Ich bleib bei WoW und ich denk da wird mich auch nicht so schnell was weglocken können.


----------



## Zalhera (21. Juli 2008)

Der TE meinte das hier:

Deshalb hier mal ein Thread über die (eurer Meinung nach) "positiven" Seiten von AoC.

Er wollte damit Positives von euch hören, was euch gefällt, und nicht was euch nicht gefällt!
Sonst kann man den Thread ja gleich in "Einfach Schlecht" reinpacken.

Bitte nur was euch gefällt schreiben, und nicht das was euch nicht gefällt, Danke!
Hat gut angefangen doch so langsam driftet das hier ab.

Mfg Zalhera


----------



## Ilunadin (21. Juli 2008)

Ich würde es ja gern mal zocken,aber da fehlt nach wie vor der Client 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die DvD geht auch nach dem Schleifen lassen nicht^^.


Naja insgesamt vond em was ich mitbekommen aheb,ist es eben "schön" grob und aktionlastiger.


----------



## Player45 (21. Juli 2008)

Leichter Nebel zieht auf und in der Ferne tauchen sporadisch die Gebirgsketten auf. In der entfernten Siedlung prasseln die Lagerfeuer, welche von hier aus sichtbar sind. Kalter Wind weht um unsere nackten Beine und Arme. 
Unsere Pferde sind noch ruhig - nur ein leichtes Schnauben ist zu hören. Ab und zu wiehert mal eines der schnellen Gefährten. 
Wann geht es los? 
25 schwerbewaffnete Helden warten auf den Befehl des Gildenchefs. Der Gesang einer schönen Jungfrau ertönt in den Weiten des Tales und zwingt uns den schönen Augenblick zu geniessen. Endlich, ein Rappe bäumt sich mit lautem Wiehern auf und der Wächter hebt den Arm zum Jubelschrei ... "Hurrrrrrrraaaaa" halt von den Bergen zurück ... es geht los! 

Die entgegenkommenden Reiter bleiben ehrfürchtig stehen bei dem atemberaubenden Anblick der vorbeireitenden Recken. 
Doch wir lassen jeden seines Weges ziehen, denn wir haben Grösseres im Sinn .... 
heute jedenfalls ...

Danke Funcom


----------



## Borak Server Titus (22. Juli 2008)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Nunja habs bis lvl 34 angetestet und mir gefällts nicht.
> 
> AOC is n nischenprodukt wie EQ2, GW usw. wird aber niemals so populär wie WoW.
> Wenn man bedenkt WoW 10 Millionen Abonnenten und AOC 1 Mio. naja geht demnächst vielleicht auf 1,5 Mio aber mehr nicht.
> ...



naja deine Rechnung ist ein wenig naja .... 4 Wochen AoC und 700.000 Kunden ist OK... WoW gibt es seit 4 ,5 Jahren am Markt ... macht im schnitt 2,5 Mio User pro Jahr sind 210000 User pro Monat.... denke da liegt AOC ganz gut ..... und ich denke, wenn Funcom .. Moha Rassen und und ein bis zwei Länder dazu nimmt PvP ausarbeitet..werden das noch ein paar mehr ..und solange die SpASS haben ist ja alles ok.....


----------



## etmundi (9. August 2008)

Keiner mehr ne Meinung?


----------



## Klos1 (9. August 2008)

Pro:

- gute Grafik
- guter Sound
- die ersten 20 Level sehr dichte Atmosphäre und auch wirklich spannende Quests

mehr gibt es da für mich persönlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Darkhunter-Furor (9. August 2008)

Hi Etmundi!
Was erwartest du den noch in den Foren über AoC?!Jedes Forum steht im Flammen.Ich hab mein Account auch erstmal still gelegt.Es reicht irgend wann mit den lügen.Das ist sich doch Failcom selber schuld.In meinen Augen macht es garnichts besser als andere Spiele.Der Ingame-Support ist nur in Englisch.Es gibt Spieler die können kein Englisch.Aber Failcom stellt deutsche Server und daher sollten die auch einen deutschen Ingame-Support bieten.Das sind alles dinge wo die Leute wert drauf legen.Die Welt ist denen echt gut gelungen!Aber das ist auch alles in meinen Augen.Das Spiel hätte noch ein Jahr in der Entwicklung bleiben sollen.So und jetzt könnt ihr mich flamen.

Gruss

Darki


----------



## Abrox (9. August 2008)

etmundi schrieb:


> Keiner mehr ne Meinung?



Hab ich schonmal geschrieben, aber:



> Hab jetzt nach fast einem Monat wieder reingesehen (War verreist) und ich muss sagen, es hat sich viel getan.
> 
> 3 Stunden Spielzeit:
> 
> ...


----------



## gismo1voss (9. August 2008)

Den Service von FC kannst du Vergessen,der ist einfach nur Sch..e.Habe mir die Pre Oder geholt und dann die CE Version.Jetzt kommtsei der CE Version war kein Heft mit Key und Gästepass dabei.Habe im Forum jemand angechrieben und der sagt:Es wird sich drum gekümmert,soll Bild von der CE Version machen,was ich auch gemacht habe.aber seit die Server Online sind hat sich nichts getan,bis jetzt kein Key bekommen.Sage nur Danke FC und Waldgeist(Der Antwortet überhaupt nicht mehr).Für das Geld hätte ich was für meine Kinderkaufen können.


----------



## Cryogenics (10. August 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Pro:
> 
> - gute Grafik
> - guter Sound
> ...




mehr gibt es wirklich nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turrican (10. August 2008)

ok, hier ist meine liste der positiven seiten von aoc:














mfg
turrican


----------



## ~Kieron~ (10. August 2008)

Was macht AoC anders? 

Ich schreibe absichtlich nicht besser, da das jeder selbst beurteilen muss

1. Ein Kampfsystem das mehr auf Individualität ausgerichtet ist mit der Möglichkeit Treffer zu verteilen
2. Ein Questsystem das für die absolut dümmsten Spieler ausgelegt ist, nachdenken ist nicht mehr, man muss nur das X finden
3. Das Ambiente ist im unteren Level 1-20 extrem gut angepasst


----------



## Yaglan (10. August 2008)

Man kann ein verdammt gutes RP machen auf Asgard. 

Tjo was soll man sagen? Viele regen sich wegen blödsinn auf. Stellen forderungen was eben nicht leicht ist zu erfülen und geben den Spiel dann keine Chance.
Die wollen das spiel einfach nur schlecht reden. 
Bestes beispiel ist doch mit War. Es wird zum Start auch einiges gestrichen danach wird gesagt das spiel ist so gut wie Fertig. Und dann wird gesagt AoC wird sterben wegen dem und dies. Und vergessen das über War deshalb später genauso rumgenögelt wird wie über AOC.


Solche aussagen kannste schonmal vergessen. 
Viele die noch bei AoC sind finden die Welt einfach viel besser. Es ist was anderes. Es hat eben nicht mit Orcs elben und deren gleichen zu tuen.

Und das ist auch ein sehr wichtiger Punkt es ist eine andere Welt.
Und eine ziemlich gute sogar. 

Du kannst mehr mit der Gilde was erreichen als jetzt zb in WoW. Denn in WoW kannste nicht mit einer Gilde erreichen. Es ist einzig und allein eine Raidgemeinschaft das ist keine Gildengemeinschaft


----------



## Evereve (11. August 2008)

Was mir gefällt: 

> das Kampfsystem
> die Grafik
> die Atmosphaire in diversen Städten und Gegenden
> die Hintergrundvertonung, zB das Summen der Mücken in der Wüste usw
> die Mounts. Selten so echt wirkende Mounts wie die AOC Pferde gesehen
> das Sammelsystem mit den sich regenerierenden Rohstoffvorkommen
> Gildenstädte

@ Yaglan
Das mit den Gilden und Raids muss nicht überall so sein, nur weil du evlt schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Auch ich war in einer Gilde, wo nur das Raiden bzw der Progress zählte und sonst der eine den anderne nicht ausstehen konnte. Aber das ist nicht immer so. Vor BC war ich lange Zeit in einer spitzen Gilde, mit der ich auch raiden war.  Wir haben wahnsinnig viel erreicht, bis die Gilde leider aufgelöst wurde da viele mit BC aufhörten. Wir hatten ein super Klima, unternahmen viel ausserhalb von Raids und zählten immer mit zur Spitze was den progress angeht.



gismo1voss schrieb:


> Den Service von FC kannst du Vergessen,der ist einfach nur Sch..e.Habe mir die Pre Oder geholt und dann die CE Version.Jetzt kommtsei der CE Version war kein Heft mit Key und Gästepass dabei.Habe im Forum jemand angechrieben und der sagt:Es wird sich drum gekümmert,soll Bild von der CE Version machen,was ich auch gemacht habe.aber seit die Server Online sind hat sich nichts getan,bis jetzt kein Key bekommen.Sage nur Danke FC und Waldgeist(Der Antwortet überhaupt nicht mehr).Für das Geld hätte ich was für meine Kinderkaufen können.



Mach dir nichts draus, mir gings ähnlich: hab mir ne UK Version gekauft weil ich von cut auf uncut upgraden wollte. Hab natürlich den vollen Preis für das Spiel zahlen müssen. Dann hab ich den key eingeben und funcom ne Mail geschrieben. Erst bekam ich ne Standardmail die mit der Sache NICHTS zu tun hatte. Als ich noch mal schrieb bekam ich die Info meine Sache wird bearbeitet und mir wurde ne Ticketnummer zugewiesen. Es passierte zwei Wochen nichts. Als ich nachfragte, bekam ich die Antwort die Tickenummer gibts nicht, ich soll ihnen die mail zusenden in der das stand. Gesagt, getan, ich hörte nichts mehr. K, key noch mal eingegeben, neue Mail geschrieben. Dann bekam ich ne englische Antwort in der stand, ich soll den key eingeben und mich melden o.O Dachte mir wtf, ich hab doch genau das getan. Zurückgeschrieben, keine Antwort mehr bekommen. Ok, ich gab das game einem Freund der mit AOC anfangen wollte, aber: der key war nun verbraucht, obwohl er bei mir nicht aktiviert wurde, da funcom das manuell machen muss. Haben sie bis heute nicht getan, aber ich hab 40 euro für das game gezahlt und der key ist verbraucht.... 
Das Wort Kundenservice in Bezug auf Funcom am besten einfach aus dem Kopf streichen.


----------



## Abrox (11. August 2008)

Zu meiner Anarchy Online Zeit war der Funcom Kunden Support immer top.


----------



## Deadwool (10. September 2008)

Ein simples und trotzdem geniales Feature das weder WoW noch Warhammer hat: Das Klettern !
An bestimmten Stellen im Spiel kann man an Leitern, Ranken, oder anderen hervorstehenden Dingen hochklettern, und entdeckt so kleine Schätze oder nützliche Abkürzungen. Viele solcher Kletterstellen benötigen eine bestimmte Anzahl Skillpunkte. So muss man zB bis Level 60 warten bis man 600 Punkte ins klettern setzen kann, um   in Alt Tarantia auf der Hauptbrücke den Brückenpfeiler hochklettern zu können. Solche "Utility Skills" mache das Spiel interessant und motivieren auch ausserhalb des Questalltags. 
Und es ist erfreulich zu sehen dass es diese Kletterpunkte auch in den späteren Gebieten noch gibt, und sie nicht einfach vergessen worden sind.


----------



## Serlos (10. September 2008)

Ok fangen wir an mit den positiven Seiten.

Die Quests sind super, vor allem bis lvl 20 ist es 1a.
Die Grafik ist wohl das besste überhaupt in MMOG´s momentan
Meist nette Community
endlich ein Erwachsenenspiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja nun zu dem was nervt. Die langen versprechungen des PvP Patchs. Und die Langzeitmotivation war bei mir schnell weg als ich 80 war.


----------



## Brummbör (11. September 2008)

Was ist ein Erwachsenenspiel und was macht AoC zu einem? Blut, Gewallt; Titten und Schimpfwörter? Dann ist Gangsterrap Erwachsenen musik?!?!?!?!?!
Ich glaube nicht Tim.


----------



## Predator8000 (11. September 2008)

Also was Aoc anders (besser) macht:

Es ist wirklch etwas für Erwachsene oder erwachsenere Spieler.
Grafik ist für ein MMORPG fantastisch. Die Weitsicht, Das Landschaftsdesign, Die Charaktere, alles wirkt echter.
Die intuitive Steuerung, der Kampf an sich macht einfach mehr Spass, nicht nur Klick-Klick sondern manchmal auch etwas stressiges buttonsmashing. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Brutalität und das viele Blut.
Derber Humor.

Leider hat es aber ziemlich viele Bugs, ohne diese wäre es fast perfekt.

@ Brummbör: AoC gehört eben nicht in Kinderhände, WoW wäre da schon "eher" ein "Kinderspiel". xD


----------



## Skelettron (11. September 2008)

was macht AOC besser/... 
                                     ... sie machen NICHTS besser, nur schlechter als andere MMOs die bis jetzt erschienen sind!
.../anderes als andere Spiele.
                                     ... sie machen NICHTS anderes als Andere MMOs kein neues system sind die gleichen Quest ect wie in anderen MMOs.

Das einzigste was AOC anderes macht ist: 
                                                             Nackte Titten für die die keine frauen abbekommen.
                                                             Spritzendes Blut und für die nicht deutsch Version, abhacken vonGliedmassen fpr die unterdrückten Leute 
                                                             damit sie mal wut ablassen können weil sie sonst in RL klein gemacht würden.

Und für die, es gibt keine zwerge elfen... bla bla typen... AOC ist ein low fantasy spiel... bei low fantasy gibts nur menschen und bischen magie... 
WOW HDRO WAR sind high fantasy spiele also mit bunter welt, multi kulti völkern, mystischen wesen, epischen schlachten. 
für den unterschied könnt ihr auch gerne in wiki nachschauen.

Und für die, das Klettern ist aber top.... bitte?.... festepunkte die man erklettern kann wenn man den skill hat, ist ja nicht gerade ein tolle gimmik... freies klettern auf der ganzen welt wie tomb raider, assasinns creek ect das ware was gewesen aber das jetzt... das ist einfach gib dem pferd bischen zucker dann bezahlt er auch weiter... ich bitte euch seid doch nicht so verblendet...

Und für die, die ersten 20 stufen sind top... 20 von 80... kann man also sagen das man 1/4 des chars geniesst und 75% nur am fluchen und quälen ist... würde da ehe sagen das ist sogar mehr ein nachtteil vom spiel... tortage macht ein dem mund wässerig aber was kommt dann? ich ess auch gerne ne 30cm pizza mit 22,50cm trockenen rand, und sag dann auch das 7,5cm herzstück der pizza war aber lecker, und schmeiss den rest weg...

rechtschreibfehler schiebt euch in den popo oder wer gerne mit sachen aus dem popo spielt, bitte posten. 
blabla fanboy ect... ich hab aoc gespielt und weiß wo von ich rede das spiel ist einfach nur schlecht. und auch diese meinung muss man rezpektieren.


----------



## Dentus (11. September 2008)

Als einer der größten Kritiker von AoC möchte ich auch mal was gutes loswerden. Meine Entäuschung kommt durch den massiven Hype und die großspurigen Ankündigungen der Firma, was in mir jahrelange Vorfreude hervorrief.

Was ich aber wirklich großartig an AoC fand war das Startgebiet, lange hat mich ein MMO-Anfang nicht mehr so gefesselt...dazu das neue und andere Kampfsystem...ich war einfach hin und weg.

Naja und sonst? Kam die Ernüchterung, als der Grind begann, ich meine Gruppenmitglieder nicht sehen konnte, wir stundenlang versuchten in die selbe Instanz zu wechseln etc.....weiß ja jeder.


----------



## Skelettron (11. September 2008)

ok ok ein gutes hat AOC wirklich... der film reife soundtrak... best music on games history... naja das wars dann aber auch schon. viel mir gerade ein als meine playlist beim soundtrak von aoc ankamm...


----------



## Glaria (11. September 2008)

naja eigendlich ist aoc ein super spiel...
leider ist Funcom wirklich absolut tabulos....
die machen ankündigen das woche pvp patch kommen soll... und 3 wochen später kommen infos, wie sie sich den grundlegend das pvp in aoc vorstellen... :-( das ist irgendwie scheiße

naja wenn der pvp patch da ist schau ich nichts desto trotz mal wieder in Hyboria vobei, die atmosphere is einfach grandios, die Gebiete sind super designed.
Das pvp system wäre auch super.... wenn es den nur eins geben würde, Gilde gegen Gilde mit den Burgschlachten wäre wirklich meiner meinung nach das genialste system. Gildenkriege und so is find ich einfach cool, mehr flexibelität.... 
wie oft wollte man den schon den nachtelfen einfach eins in die fresse hauen weil der hunter mal wieder gruppe geleaved hat, der schattenpriester net mal kurzfristig heilt, der krieger keine aggro halten kann, und über druiden will ich mal nichts sagen ^^druiden sind aber auch kein nachelfen... sondern bären,eulen,katzen,vögel und auch Bäume.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (13. September 2008)

Hallo,

auf das ganze MIMIMI geh ich mal nicht ein. Einfach flüssiger als Wasser. Überflüssig.

Was ich persönlich in AoC besser finde als in anderen Spielen ist das Quest Navigantionssystem.
Ich habe etwas Vergleichbares weder in WOW noch HdRO erlebt. 
Na ja und WAR kannste ganz vergessen. WAR ist meines erachtens nach das schlechteste Spiel in diesem Bereich. Keine Story und Contant. Einfach nur langweilig. Aber wenn man auf Counter Strike mit Fantasy Elementen steht wird es gut werden. Für alle anderen nicht.

Im großen und ganzen ist AoC genau wie WOW und HdRO. 
Man hat einen Char. Levelt ihn mit Quests nach oben.
Über die Qualität der Quests kann man streiten. Über die Vielzahl der Aufgaben vielleicht auch. 
AoC bräuchte Programmierer die mehr endgame Sachen erstellen. Damit den High End Chars nur eines nicht wird. Und das ist Langweilig.

Und das wird es bei WAR sehr schnell werden. 

Was die Landschaften angeht. Weder WOW noch WAR noch AoC können da Punkten. Es gibt was Landschaften angeht nur ein Spiel. Und das ist HdRO.
In keinem weiteren Spiel kann man so gute Landschaften sehen. UND.... im Nachthimmel erkennt man sogar Sternbilder die man hier auf der Erde sehen kann.

Gruß Durag


----------



## Deadwool (13. September 2008)

> WAR ist meines erachtens nach das schlechteste Spiel in diesem Bereich. Keine Story und Contant. Einfach nur langweilig.


Also wenn eines der drei Spiele neben HdRO wirklich eine Story hat, dann Warhammer. Deiner Aussage entnehme ich dass du nicht mal den Versuch unternommen hast dich damit zu beschäftigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Aber wenn man auf Counter Strike mit Fantasy Elementen steht wird es gut werden. Für alle anderen nicht.


lol ? das ist etwa so wie wenn ich WoW als Killerspiel bezeichnen würde



> Was die Landschaften angeht. Weder WOW noch WAR noch AoC können da Punkten. Es gibt was Landschaften angeht nur ein Spiel. Und das ist HdRO.


und AoC hast du offenbar auch nicht selber gespielt. Wie kommst du auf solche Aussagen ?


----------



## Durag Silberbart (13. September 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Also wenn eines der drei Spiele neben HdRO wirklich eine Story hat, dann Warhammer. Deiner Aussage entnehme ich dass du nicht mal den Versuch unternommen hast dich damit zu beschäftigen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




WAR hat ne Story?
rofl
Wer high end char. Klopp den anderen die köpfe ein. Tolle Story

Ich habe AoC gespielt. Aber aufgehört weil mich vieles genervt hat. Und die Landschaften waren ok. Aber im Vergleich zu Herr der Ringe schlaffen Sie ab.


----------



## feyja (13. September 2008)

WAR hat keine Story, selten so gelacht.
bei 1 mal googlen schon sowas gefunden
http://www.noobs-work.de/wh40k/fantasy/index.php


----------



## Deadwool (13. September 2008)

Durag schrieb:


> WAR hat ne Story?
> rofl
> Wer high end char. Klopp den anderen die köpfe ein. Tolle Story


sorry, solche Aussagen sind einfach nur dumm und zeugen von Ignoranz. Ich nehme dir nicht ab dass du diese Spiele auch nur im Ansatz kennst.
Möglicherweise ist dein Beitrag hier nichts weiter als ein Trollversuch.


----------



## Durag Silberbart (13. September 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> sorry, solche Aussagen sind einfach nur dumm und zeugen von Ignoranz. Ich nehme dir nicht ab dass du diese Spiele auch nur im Ansatz kennst.
> Möglicherweise ist dein Beitrag hier nichts weiter als ein Trollversuch.




Was hat Warhammer den für eine Story im Game?
Allianz gegen Horde? Oder wie auch immer. Und im End Game kommt nur noch eines als Spielinhalt: Klopp solange auf die andere Fraktion ein bis du oder die keine lust mehr haben.

Das mist ding baut nur auf Hirnloses PVP und RVR auf. So etwas ist keine Spielstory. Ganz gleich was in einem ursprungs Tabeltop oder Pen and Paper einmal gewesen ist.
In dem PC Game ist keine Geschichte enthalten.

Ich sage vorraus das WAR mit deutlich weniger Spielern startet als AoC und das nach der Freien Spielzeit weniger Spieler bleiben als derzeit bei AoC.

Außerdem geht es in meinem Ursprungsbeitrag nicht drum wie Kacke WAR ist. Das steht schon in zahlreichen anderen Beiträgen. Sondern darum was bei AoC gut ist.

Gruß Durag


----------



## etmundi (13. September 2008)

Durag schrieb:


> Und im End Game kommt nur noch eines als Spielinhalt: Klopp solange auf die andere Fraktion ein bis du oder die keine lust mehr haben.



Was hat den AoC im Endgame zu bieten?


----------



## Deadwool (13. September 2008)

@Durag Silberbart
Zur Geschichte in Warhammer Online: Auf dem Weg von Level 1 - 40 gibt es eine durchgehende Geschichte, die aufgeteilt ist in 22 Kapitel. Zu jedem Kapitel gibt es eine oder mehrere Public Quest, die Deinen Einfluss im entsprechenden Gebiet fördern wenn du sie machst. Nach erfolgreichem Abschluss wird das entsprechende Kapitel in den Wälzer des Wissen, dein Persönliches Buch eingetragen und kann dort nachgelesen werden. Aber es gibt nicht nur diese fortlaufende Story. Es gibt auch viele kleine Geschichten die vom Leben und von den Konflikten der verschiedenen Völker handeln. Jede Quest die du machst ist Teil einer solchen Geschichte. Selbst die Gegner die du triffst werden in den Wälzer des Wissens eingetragen, mit Hintergrund Informationen über ihre Herkunft etc.


----------



## Snuggels78 (13. September 2008)

Skelettron schrieb:


> was macht AOC besser/...
> ... sie machen NICHTS besser, nur schlechter als andere MMOs die bis jetzt erschienen sind!
> .../anderes als andere Spiele.
> ... sie machen NICHTS anderes als Andere MMOs kein neues system sind die gleichen Quest ect wie in anderen MMOs.
> ...



/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich bin auch auf AOC reingefallen, so viele Versprechungen, die ersten 20 Locklevel in Tortage waren ja ganz ok, danach aber null Motivation und null Liebe zum Detail. 
Es kommt bei mir einfach keine Dauermotivation auf wenn ich AOC zocke. Hätten sie es ein Jahr später rausgebracht hätte es vielleicht noch was werden können, aber eine Betaversion als Hammer Game anzupreisen ist eine Frechheit!

AOC ist bei mir jedenfalls in der Tonne, ich werde es nicht mehr zocken und ich werde auch nichts mehr über AOC schreiben. ;-)

R.I.P. Age of Conan und R.I.P. Funcom. Ich werde denen kein Geld mehr in den Ar.... schieben. 

Es lebe der Lich König!!!


----------



## Glaria (13. September 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> @Durag Silberbart
> Zur Geschichte in Warhammer Online: Auf dem Weg von Level 1 - 40 gibt es eine durchgehende Geschichte, die aufgeteilt ist in 22 Kapitel. Zu jedem Kapitel gibt es eine oder mehrere Public Quest, die Deinen Einfluss im entsprechenden Gebiet fördern wenn du sie machst. Nach erfolgreichem Abschluss wird das entsprechende Kapitel in den Wälzer des Wissen, dein Persönliches Buch eingetragen und kann dort nachgelesen werden. Aber es gibt nicht nur diese fortlaufende Story. Es gibt auch viele kleine Geschichten die vom Leben und von den Konflikten der verschiedenen Völker handeln. Jede Quest die du machst ist Teil einer solchen Geschichte. Selbst die Gegner die du triffst werden in den Wälzer des Wissens eingetragen, mit Hintergrund Informationen über ihre Herkunft etc.



Hä und was hat die Anzahl der Lvl und die Kapitel und der Wälzer des Wissens, und Public Quests mit einer Geschichte zu tun? Unter Geschichte versteht der Herr wiso sind Dunkelelfen und Chaos verbündet? Die 2 Rassen sind normal bis auf den Tod verfeindet... aber in Warhammer Online treten die zusammen gegen die Ordnung an... toll, so schnell kanns gehen, gestern noch umgebracht und heute wird schon zusammen Weihnachten gefeiert.

Was hat AoC im Endgame? Im moment eben die 2 Raidinstanzen welche halt relativ Buggy sind.... Generell ist aber der Krieg, Gilde gegen Gilde das Endgame, und Funcom wird das wohl in dem Patch am Mittwoch einführen das sich der Spaß dan auch noch lohnt! Also net so wie bei Warhammer das man an der Seite seiner verhassten Gegner kämpfen muss.

Die letzten infos in Warhammer sind die. Man nimmt T4 Burgen ein tötet da die Keeplords und holt sich über die Händler neues Equip, dan macht man die Hauptstadt platt und kauft sich dort das neue besste Set im Spiel.... ja laut aktuellen Infos ist man nach dem ersten Erfolgreichen Hauptstadt Raid voll Equipped... (wird sich aber denk ich Ändern)

Aber das Spiel ist noch nicht vobei... man kann auch noch 100000 mal auf seinen Char klicken um neue Achievements freizuschalten, oder sich villeicht 2000000 mal heilen lassen, oder 100000 Orcs töten... man hat in Warhammer die freie Wahl was man macht


----------



## Deadwool (13. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> Hä und was hat die Anzahl der Lvl und die Kapitel und der Wälzer des Wissens, und Public Quests mit einer Geschichte zu tun?


Du hast glaub nicht verstanden was ich geschrieben habe. Die Geschichte wird an jedem Ort wo du eine Public Quest machst weitererzählt und in dein Buch eingetragen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## myadictivo (14. September 2008)

was mir besser gefällt :

- kampfsystem : zum einen dynamischer aber durch die deckungen auch taktischer angehaucht

- questsystem : jeder questmob hatte bisher auch immer das questitem einstecken.. nicht stundenlanges skorpione schlagen für die 15 skorpionstachel wie in wow

- questsystem die zweite : questgebiete / geber direkt auf der karte / journal (bei wow nur mit addons)

- questsystem die dritte : die questgeber sind persönlichkeiten, die quests sind bisher fast immer in einer questreihe verbunden, erzählen ein geschichte, sind meist spannend erzählt, multiple choice antwortmöglichkeiten

- lootsystem : gegner hatten bisher immer nur items einstecken, die ihrer klasse/art entsprechend waren. keine skorpione die nen fetten 2 händer dropen

- schicksalsquest und damit tiefere verbundenheit mit der eigenen char entwicklung

- immer mal wieder kleinere zwischensequenzen

- die welt läßt einen einfach eintauchen

mir gefällt aoc bisher sehr, sehr gut. bin zwar erst knapp level 30 und bringe es nur auf ca 24 stunden played aber es macht mir eine menge spass. ich hab zuerst etwas gezögert, nachdem hier ja jeder irgendwas zu meckern hatte..dann dachte ich mir, wenn wow-suchties meckern, kanns nur gut sein..und siehe da..so ist es.. btw ich hatte ca. 100 tage played auf meinem wow account bis ich ihn weggepfeffert hab..


----------



## Ohties (14. September 2008)

mir persönlich gefielen besonders gut die animationen, atmosphäre, realistische grafik und der sound.

zumindest kann man sagen, dass sie in sachen animationen, atmosphäre (zumindest in tortage, später lässts nach) und sound besser dabei sind als andere mmo's, grafik is ja geschmackssache. den rest empfand ich als ziemlichen käse.


konkretes bsp: pferd

ich steh auf pferde als mounts und berittenen kampf in games allgemein und finde pferde auch besser als raptoren, widder, gyrokopter oder ähnliche stelzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
in AoC hatte ich die bis dato mit abstand best animiertesten pferde, die mir jemals unter gekommen sind (ich hab einen job in nem reitprojekt, ich würde behaupten ich versteh was davon) und grafisch auch sehr schön umgesetzt. was fand ich meinen braunen kewl und stylisch! sound war gut und passend. soviel zu animationen und sound. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann kam der rest... steuerung? war sehr fummelig aber nach einer zeit gewöhnte ich mich dran. berittener kampf? sorry aber was da sogar hinten auf der packung steht ist ein schlechter witz. ich war ja schon froh, wenn ich schnell abgeworfen wurde, damit ich nich solang warten muss beim absteigen. dazu ne miese kollisiontsabfrage und div. bugs und dass die bei release so lahm waren meine oma beim shoppen. was hätte man da nich alles draus machen können?

und so gings mir leider mit vielen anderen sachen ebenfalls. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Protek (14. September 2008)

gw1200 schrieb:


> Ich finde bei AoC stimmt die Atmosphäre, es wirkt einfach "echter". Die Hintergrundgeschichten der Quests gefallen mir auch und die Landschaft natürlich.
> 
> Außerdem haben die Fässer keine acht Ecken
> 
> ...



Das einzige echte sind die wiederholbaren Bugs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die sich immer wieder über Monate reinschleichen wie das mit den Pferdepreisen usw - die Quests sind sowas von öde ^^ die Landschaft ist ein kleine Glaskuppel die in kurzer Zeit durchquert ist.

AoC ist das Crysis unter den Mmorpg, Crysis fand ich aber gelungen.
Bei einem Mmorpg ist das verzichten von Inhalten/gutem Gameplay aufgrund guter Grafik der falsche Weg. AoC ist eine leer Kartonschachtel ab lvl 80 und das ist mehr als lächerlich.

Die Entwickler kriegen nicht einmal ihre eigenen Codezeilen in den Griff was man anhand der Patchqualität und den fortbestehenden Bugs sieht.

Funcom hat definitiv den Preis für schlechteste Infopolitik zum Kunden 2008 gewonnen, + grösster Hyperelease mit zahlreichen Lügen und fehlenden Inhalten +unfähige GMs, die einen machen es gut, die anderen kannste rauchen. 

Da kommt auch noch ein PvPSystem das mehr Anreize für Ganker schafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jawohl, das ANTI Spiel wurde erfunden, so wie ein Mmorpg in seiner Fülle nicht sein sollte, ein gutes Beispiel wurde geschaffen für die Zukunft.


----------



## Validus (14. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Als einer der größten Kritiker von AoC möchte ich auch mal was gutes loswerden. Meine Entäuschung kommt durch den massiven Hype und die großspurigen Ankündigungen der Firma, was in mir jahrelange Vorfreude hervorrief.
> 
> Was ich aber wirklich großartig an AoC fand war das Startgebiet, lange hat mich ein MMO-Anfang nicht mehr so gefesselt...dazu das neue und andere Kampfsystem...ich war einfach hin und weg.
> 
> Naja und sonst? Kam die Ernüchterung, als der Grind begann, ich meine Gruppenmitglieder nicht sehen konnte, wir stundenlang versuchten in die selbe Instanz zu wechseln etc.....weiß ja jeder.





Wenn man zu dumm ist sich zu finden bei dem ist eh schon alles zu spät !!!
Spawnpunkt gehn linksklick auf Pfeil und jeder nimmt die erste Istanz fertig schwer schwer für dumme Kinder Oo
Das Spiel ist ab 18 deswegen denkt man halt das die Leute mitdenken können.....


----------



## Validus (14. September 2008)

Protek schrieb:


> Das einzige echte sind die wiederholbaren Bugs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Es  ist völlig nurmal das man nunmal Gegankt wird in einen PvP Spiel das PvP von Lotro und WoW kannst net vergelichen das ist was ganz anderes weil da kannst net jeden angreifen 




Mädels denkt doch mal nach bevor ihr schreibt meine Güte kein Wunder das wir immer bei den Test schlecht abschneiden armes Deutschland!



btw sry doppelpost


----------



## Xilent (14. September 2008)

Hat Funcom das Spiel nicht wegen finanziellen Schwierigkeiten vorzeitig rausgebracht?
Naja, bevor ich was Falsches sage...
Mir gefällt an AoC die Grafik. Die Landschaften sind einfach richtig gut gelungen, aber das liegt ja wohl eher im Auge des Betrachters.
Das Kampfsystem ist auch mal etwas anders, als man von anderen MMORPGs kennt. Da macht einem auch Grinden einbisschen Spaß.
Die Quests sind eher wenig abwechslungsreich, aber ich denke, dass das mit der Zeit noch wird.
Trotzdem schön zu sehen wie manche hier das Spiel für "tot" erklären, nur weil sie beschissen worden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. September 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Wenn man zu *dumm* ist sich zu finden bei dem ist eh schon alles zu spät !!!
> Spawnpunkt gehn linksklick auf Pfeil und jeder nimmt die erste Istanz fertig schwer schwer für *dumme* Kinder Oo



Ist "dumm" eigentlich dein Lieblingswort? Dachte nur weil es in fast jedem deiner Beiträge vorkommt und du damit andere beschimpfst...




Validus schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ab 18 deswegen denkt man halt das die Leute mitdenken können.....



 Aha..apropos, du weist schon, daß du das Spiel eigentlich noch nicht spielen solltest/darfst oder?





Validus schrieb:


> Mädels denkt doch mal nach bevor ihr schreibt meine Güte kein Wunder das wir immer bei den Test schlecht abschneiden armes Deutschland!



Wenn ich mir so die meisten deiner Posts ankucken würde ich lieber nicht so große Töne spucken *hust* Rechtschreibung ftw *hust*


----------



## Ohties (14. September 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Wenn man zu dumm ist sich zu finden bei dem ist eh schon alles zu spät !!!
> Spawnpunkt gehn linksklick auf Pfeil und jeder nimmt die erste Istanz fertig schwer schwer für dumme Kinder Oo
> Das Spiel ist ab 18 deswegen denkt man halt das die Leute mitdenken können.....


dass manch einer immer gleich die große keule raushauen muss... ist dir was in den kaffee gefallen?

zwar kann man sich schon finden aber ich empfand das auch immer nervig und total umständlich. diese "port"-funktion hat auch nie geklappt und wenn einem zudem noch nach jedem 3-4 zonen der client abschmiert... tjo. zumindest ist das alles andere als komfortabel.

und wenn dann jemand das pvp-system kritisiert (du musst das ja nicht so finden) und sich entsprechend äußert, dann gleich mit irgendwelchen "tests" und "armes deutschland" daher zu kommen ist einfach nur daneben.


----------



## Cressari (14. September 2008)

Skelettron schrieb:


> blabla fanboy ect... ich hab aoc gespielt und weiß wo von ich rede das spiel ist einfach nur schlecht. und auch diese meinung muss man rezpektieren.



Habs auch 2 Monate gespielt (Juli/August) LEIDER muss ich Dir recht geben.


----------



## trolldich (14. September 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Wenn man zu dumm ist sich zu finden bei dem ist eh schon alles zu spät !!!
> Spawnpunkt gehn linksklick auf Pfeil und jeder nimmt die erste Istanz fertig schwer schwer für dumme Kinder Oo
> Das Spiel ist ab 18 deswegen denkt man halt das die Leute mitdenken können.....


ab 18 hm , warum spielst du es dann
naja es zeugt von der dummheit von failcom den spielern die einfachsten hilfsmittel vorzuenthalten . woher soll der normale spieler wissen das es funcom schafft die normalen gebiete zu instanzieren , super leistung für ein onlinespiel . vote für jedem spieler seine eigene instanz .


----------



## Glaria (14. September 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so die meisten deiner Posts ankucken würde ich lieber nicht so große Töne spucken *hust* Rechtschreibung ftw *hust*



Sowas nennt man wohl defintiv Selfowned! *hust* "ankucken" ftw *hust*


----------



## Kobold (14. September 2008)

"Was macht AoC besser/anders als andere Spiele"

Also im direkten Vergleich mit "*Solitär*" finde ich die Komplexität von AoC schon besser.
Hier der Direktvergleich:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Graphik ist weit aufwändiger, als bei "*Pacman*" oder "*Frogger*", was mir persönlich sehr zusagt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber an den Charme von "*Elite*" kommt "Age of Conan" jedoch nicht herran.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vergleiche mit modernen Flugsimulationen oder "Secondlife" spare ich mir allerdings, da sonnst der Tread platzen könnte...


----------



## Lilith Twilight (14. September 2008)

Glaria schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man wohl defintiv Selfowned! *hust* "ankucken" ftw *hust*



Ach, meinst du wirklich?

http://www.duden.de/duden-suche/werke/fx/0...ucken.7071.html

Außerdem ist es immer noch ein erheblicher Unterschied ob man einen Buchstaben mal falsch schreibt oder in jedem zweiten Wort einen Fehler hat und dann auch noch grammatikalisch so schreibt das man es kaum noch versteht.

Aber ich wollte keinen Rechtschreib Flame anfangen, eigentlich ist es mir auch inzwischen egal wer wie schreib, aber wenn jemand andere User ständig als dumm bezeichnet und dann selber solche Posts produziert wird man doch mal darauf hinweisen dürfen, daß derjenige die Klappe nicht so weit aufreissen soll, oder nicht?


----------



## Validus (14. September 2008)

Lilith schrieb:


> Ist "dumm" eigentlich dein Lieblingswort? Dachte nur weil es in fast jedem deiner Beiträge vorkommt und du damit andere beschimpfst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Rechtschreibung ist mir sowas von egal es geht um das mitdenken!


----------



## Kobold (14. September 2008)

Validus schrieb:


> Rechtschreibung ist mir sowas von egal es geht um das mitdenken!



Dir ist aber schon klar, dass eine gute Rechtschreibung, ein deutlicher Indikator für eine gute Bildung und entsprechende Intelligenz ist?

Somit ist es bedauerlich, wenn Dir Dein äusseres Erscheinungsbild wirklich so egal ist. Aber dies lässt eben Rückschlüsse auf eine "Bildungsunterschicht" zu. Und zu eben solcher zu gehören, mag ich Dir nicht glauben, dass Dir dies wirklich so egal ist.

Satzzeichen und Rechtschreibprüfung für den Browser sind heutzutage gute Hilfsmittel, wenn man sich mal nicht sicher ist.


----------



## geopard (16. September 2008)

Ich habe das Spiel nicht viel gespielt, weil es mich schon von Anfang an etwas enttäuscht hat. Ich kann nicht so umfangreich berichten aber kann die Sachen auflisten, was mit gefallen hat.


- Die beste Graphik bisher. Finde ich sogar besser als LOTRO.

- Viel realisitischere Darstellung der Welt und auch die Bewegungen der Chars. 
z.B. das Reiten, Laufen und Kampfbewegungen. Besser als in anderen Spielen, aber 
trotzdem nicht unbedingt dynamischer. 

- Das Kampfsystem ist umfangreicher und aufregender jedoch nicht unbedingt damit besser. 
Mir persönlich gefällt das Kampfsystem nicht. Ich finde die combos nicht so sinnvoll. Ich denke mal
das haben die mehr zur Beschäftigung der Spieler erfunden, damit man im Kampf noch was bewirken.
Meiner Meinung nach überlüssig und nicht sinnvoll. 

- Für mich sehr positiv ist die Kollisionsabfrage. Schon deswegen 10 Punkte für das Spiel. Sollten die anderen Spiele unbedingt übernehmen oder nachmachen.

- Sehr positiv die Charaktererstellung. Kein anderes Spiel bietet so viele Möglichkeiten bei der Charaktererstellung an. Besser als bei LOTRO. Auch 10 Punkte von mir. 

- Die vielen Hilfen beim questen. WoW bietet das z.B. nicht von selbst an und man ist auf Add Ons angewiesen.

- Die Geschichte und Quests sehr abwechslungsreich und spannend. Die stories machen einem schon Spaß. Ist nicht so eintönig wie bei WoW. 

- Für mich deutlich negativ jedoch die vielen loads bei Weltübergängen. Wenn man schon in eine Höhle reingehen möchte, wird das Gebiet geladen. Das ist eigentlich der Hauptgrund, warum mir AoC nicht so viel Spaß gemacht hat. Es heißt mittlerweile Age of Zonen nicht Conan. Sehr unübersichtlich und verwirrend. Ich finde die Darstellung der WoW Welt da viel besser und insbesondere die Transportmöglichkeiten mit Flugpunkten und Fluglinien einfach dort genial. 

Der zweite Grund ist das Kampfsystem. Das war für mich eine große Enttäuschung vorallem, weil das so positiv angekündigt wurde. Mir macht das Käpmfen immer noch in WoW mehr Spaß. Das hätten die doch besser machen können.


----------

